# Vote for Your Favorite Medical Drama on TV!



## Amack (Jun 19, 2007)

Of the following:

1.) ER
2.) HOUSE M.D.
3.) SCRUBS
4.) GREY'S ANATOMY


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 19, 2007)

I like Scrubs but don't know if I'd call it a drama.


----------



## rgnoon (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree, 
Favorite Drama: House 
Favorite Comedy: Scrubs


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 19, 2007)

I only get three television stations so Scrubs is the only one of these I've seen.  Haven't seen House, but MadTV does a hilarious spoof of it.


----------



## rgnoon (Jun 19, 2007)

I bet you've seen the Scrubs episode titled "My House", first aired January 4th of this year. It was definately a good one.

Last year at the emmy awards House and Dorian (Hugh Laurie and Zach Braff)  presented together. Very funny, have a look:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZTeYBCN3FbY


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 19, 2007)

rgnoon said:


> I bet you've seen the Scrubs episode titled "My House", first aired January 4th of this year. It was definately a good one.
> 
> Last year at the emmy awards House and Dorian (Hugh Laurie and Zach Braff)  presented together. Very funny, have a look:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZTeYBCN3FbY




I'm sorry, I forgot to mention.. all the TV I get is old re-runs.  I'll probably see that episode sometime next year or the year after.


----------



## SwissEMT (Jun 19, 2007)

HOUSE MD!!!!!

If you don't think that it's the best show ever, I will fight you.


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 19, 2007)

House is DEF the best. Funny how Grey's Anatomy is supposed to be this great show, yet no one has voted for it yet. 

(Even my boyfriend loves House, won't miss an episode!)


----------



## Amack (Jun 19, 2007)

SwissEMT said:


> HOUSE MD!!!!!
> 
> If you don't think that it's the best show ever, I will fight you.



::2nds that::





Also that above link, eventually led me to this hilarious intro to the Emmys, LMAO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbcIoSJGiro


----------



## Thanach (Jun 19, 2007)

Out of the four on there, House is the better IMHO. But, I think a show that got cancelled after only one season was even better. Anyone ever see "Saved" it was one TNT in the summer of 2006. one season only, but it kicked ***, again, IMHO.


----------



## medman123 (Jun 19, 2007)

House is funny, but ER is drama


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 19, 2007)

Although _Scrubs_ is  a comedy and parody it is more realistic in some forms than _ House_. I enjoy it, because of it is roughly based upon "_ House of God_. Which is one of my favorite books. As well, it does display some of oddities interns and residents have. Dr. Cox is my mentor with wiseass remarks, but sincerity and empathy in a sarcastic tone.    

I do like and end enjoy _ House_ with his sarcastic and tongue an cheek humor, but very unrealistic that any hospital would allow anyone to continue to be on staff with his demeanor and rudeness and substance abuse habit, and would allow residents and fellows to perform "all those procedures"; simply put, that is not how it is done. I do enjoy the "cases" and weird presentations. Good writers that are able to present weird presentations. 

To summarize "_Saved_;IMHO, it sucked and glad it was cancelled. ER is too much drama, and I have not watched it after the first season. It is slightly accurate, but it makes me tired...lol 

R/r 911


----------



## Alexakat (Jun 20, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> very unrealistic that any hospital would allow anyone to continue to be on staff with his demeanor and rudeness and substance abuse habit



So true!  Everytime I see that show, I think to myself "Hello, Physician Conduct Policy"!


----------



## Glorified (Jun 20, 2007)

rgnoon said:


> I agree,
> Favorite Drama: House
> Favorite Comedy: Scrubs



I agree, same here.


----------



## airmedic_8 (Jun 21, 2007)

ER was one of my favorite series but unfortunately, my love for it died when Dr. Green did.  When Dr. Green’s character was terminated, it seemed as though the series went down hill drastically.  

House is my favorite medical drama series, but when I look for medical comedy, Scrubs hits the nail right on the head.


----------



## beckoncall62 (Jul 9, 2007)

*My Vote*

My favorite is House, M.D.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 9, 2007)

WHAT!!! YOUR GOING TO MAKE ME VOTE!!! I LOVE them all!!! I'm a medical show junkie....if I miss an episode I go crazy!!  So I vote all...


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 9, 2007)

House/Grey's Anatomy spoof
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5JImyMGNQSs


----------



## 94accord (Jul 11, 2007)

I actually realy liked Saved. But I have not seen it since the first season originally aired last year. Of course I have not seen a single one that actually did things like we do on the streets, but hey, its a TV show. Anyone else know anything about Saved and perhaps if its coming back? Or if it did come back and I am just WAY out of the loop on this one?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 11, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I enjoy it, because of it is roughly based upon "_ House of God_.


 
We actually had to read this as an extra credit class assignment for my first EMT class. Amazing how many people have never heard of it. Definitely gets better as it's re-read, too. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu...s=books&qid=1184196762&sr=8-1#customerReviews


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 12, 2007)

There was a sequel to House of God too.  Can't recall the name but its on a shelf in my basement somewhere.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 21, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Medical-Scien...0212144?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1184997852&sr=1-1

Looks good its about House


----------



## ErinCooley (Jul 21, 2007)

I voted for Grey's although I don't know if I would consider it a *medical* drama.


----------



## Jon (Jul 22, 2007)

Scrubs is the best of the list, but it isn't a DRAMA... so I had to vote for ER. I've only seen bits and pieces of Grey's and House... and I've not been thrilled.

I'm with Airmedic_8 - the first few seasons of ER were great... then it has gone downhill. I guess part of it is that after 6 or 7 seasons, they run out of original ideas.

Third Watch was good for the first few seasons, too... I can't wait until they get around to releasing the first season(s) on DVD.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 23, 2007)

ohh my i LOVED third watch!!!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## cprinstructor (Aug 20, 2007)

Hands down, it's House.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Aug 20, 2007)

i vote none of the above... it's EMERGENCY! hands down... you can't beat johnny gage and roy desoto in their dodge ram utility body for all of the exciting calls that we never get.


----------



## Aileana (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't watch TV, so I really can't vote. Medical dramas normally are so fake though, from what little I've seen, that they'd probably piss me off more than entertain me...


----------



## Meursault (Aug 31, 2007)

House M.D. gets props for getting most of its medicine right, and being funny. That said, it needed to end a season ago.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 1, 2007)

WHAT!!  NO EMERGENCY!!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 1, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> WHAT!!  NO EMERGENCY!!!



THE GODDESS HAS SPOKEN!!!!!! ALL HAIL THE GODDESS!!!!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 2, 2007)

_Thank You Darlin'!!!_


----------

